# Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????



## Olli.P (19. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,


seit einigen Tagen hab ich ein Problem hier mit den Forumsseiten:crazy:


Ich kann weder in Antworten simleys durch anklicken einfügen, noch hab ich eine Schriftart vorgegeben.

Des weiteren kann ich z.B. nicht die Zufallsbilder minimieren dann springt mein Fuchs immer wieder nach Top, noch wird die Shoutbox geladen.

Selbst im Album hab ich zum Teil keine Miniaturansichts Vorschau 

Also woran liegt das????  

Am Fuchs??? Denn mit IE funzt alles....aber da ist mir eindeutig die Schrift zu klein.....

Was muss ich wie einstellen damit das wieder funzt???  Hatte das letztens schon öfters, aber nach ein, zwei Tagen funzte alles wieder 

Nur eben jetzt schon seit Tagen nicht!!! Habe schon einiges ausprobiert, bin aber mit meinem Latein am Ende 


Folgende Add-ons hab ich installiert:

Adblock Plus inkl. Filterset Updater
All-in-one-Sidebar, Allow Rightklick, Bookmarkbackup, DT. Wörterbuch, Downloadstatusbar, Fasterfox, Forecastfox, Foxclocks, IE Tab, Minimize to Tray, NoScript, Restart Firefox, Tab Mix Plus, Tab Preview, Tlakback und WindowsUpdate: Alles in De......

Wer kann mir helfen??????


----------



## Joachim (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Hallo Olaf,

Da hast du wohl deinen Fux (z)erschossen  

- Fasterfox ist Sinnlos - lieber mit der Config direkt bearbeiten
- NoScript - vielleicht ist es das schon?
- AdblockPlus kanns nicht sein, den hab ich auch (Hobby-Gartenteich.de haste doch auf grün? )

Bin selber grad mit dem Fuchs drinnen und habe eben IE 6.x und Opera getestet - alle ohne Auffälligkeiten ...

 was bei dir grad nicht läuft


----------



## Joachim (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Moin Olaf, was ist denn nun? Alles wieder ok?


----------



## Olli.P (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Moin Joachim,

nix iss.........


Skripte sind für H-G natürlich erlaubt!!!

Aba im Adblock Plus de, sind keine Filter - regeln für H-G drinne......
Weiß auch nicht warum......

Wie füge ich denn da die Filterregeln zu und erlaube das????

Ach ja und in meinem Album zeigt er unter Teichtechnik keine Miniatuansichten an aba nur da!!!

hab auch ein paar andere Alben angeklickt, da funzt alles 

Die Smileys hab ich nun per Text eingefügt den ein oder anderen hat man ja mit der Zeit doch so im Kopf.....


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Moin Olaf,

ich kann da im Moment leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Was mir aber auffällt..... die Bilder sind alle neu, d.h. es werden jetzt die größeren Vorschaubilder produziert... (Früher waren die kleiner, aber für eine neue Fkt., die man direkt unterhalb der Smileys beim Antworten findet, sollten sie größer werden.)
Alle anderen Bilder in Deinem Album sind älter und damit auch mit kleineren/älteren Vorschaubildern ausgestattet.
Schau doch mal in andere Useralben, ob es Dir dort mit neueren Bildern genauso ergeht!?

Evtl. ist diese neue Möglichkeit/größere Vorschaubilder die Ursache des Problems.
Mal sehen, was Joachim später dazu sagen kann.
Er ist frühestens Nachmittag wieder daheim (die blöden Pilze an den Rüben etc. interessiert es leider nicht, ob WE ist oder ned).


----------



## Olli.P (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Hi,

auch in anderen Alben werden die Vorschaubilder die ab dem 10.5. Hochgeladen wurden z. T. nicht angezeigt:crazy: 


Jetzt hab ich ma Opera installiert und da funzt anscheinend auch alles, smileys, Vorschaubilder etc. ............


nu frag ich mich, was hat mein fuchs


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Hallo Olaf,

klingt für mich (Softwarelaie), als hättest Du ihn "überfüttert" = zerschossen. 
Wie wäre es mit neu aufsetzen, oder spricht da was dagegen, außer dem Zeitaufwand?

Na mal sehen, Joachim dürfte ja spätestens in 2-3h daheim sein.


----------



## Olli.P (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Hi,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olaf,
> 
> 
> Wie wäre es mit neu aufsetzen, oder spricht da was dagegen, außer dem Zeitaufwand?



Jepp,

da spricht was gegen

Dann hab ich wahrscheinlich auch alle meine Passwörter im Software-Kryptographie-Modul verloren 

Es sei denn ich finde irgendeine Möglichkeit das irgendwo zu sichern 

Ich weiß nur noch nich wie und wo 

So, und jetz geh ich erstma 'n Stündchen nach draussen entspannen 

War für's erste lang genug vorm Rechner. Und es hat doch nix gebracht.........

Iss nur komisch das im IE und Opera alles funzt :crazy:

Undnachuntengeh................


----------



## Joachim (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Mahlzeit, endlich Feierabend ...

Also ich hab im ABP einfach auf "Deaktivieren auf: ..." geklickt und es läuft - ich denke irgendwo dort wird das Problem liegen ...

Ansonsten ist "erweiterungen.de" ne gute Adresse. Aber das kennst du ja sicher schon


----------



## Olli.P (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Hi Joachim,

der Fuchs funzt immer noch nich......


Ich glaub ich melde mich hier ab..........

hat so wohl keinen sinn, mit Opera komm ich nich so klar und im IE iss eifach alles zu klein.....


Wenn der fuchs nich funzt macht's einfach keinen spass mehr

Ich weiß nu auch nich weiter..... 

Letzte Möglichkeit..............,


Hab noch ein backup programm für den Fuchs gefunden, der die Add ons und Passswörter in einer xpi. Datei sichern kann. Mal alles deinstallieren, Platte komplett vom Fuchs bereinigen und dann noch mal neu installieren, ich hoffe und Bete dass dat was hilft..........

Drückt mir mal alle DAUMEN!!!!


----------



## Joachim (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Wie? Du meldest dich hier ab?  wegen deinem Fuchs? 

Installier doch mal parallel ne saubere Fuchsversion (die 2.0.0.3) . Alle anderen Fuchsnutzer haben ja scheinbar keine Probleme und ich hab ja einige deiner Mods auch drinnen ... Ich würd ja sagen rutsch mal rüber, lass mich mal ran - aber das geht ja leider nicht. So aus der Ferne ists schwer... 

Kannst du eventuell Bildschirmfotos machen, das man es wenigstens sehen kann, wie es ausschaut, wenns sch... ausschaut?

Last but not least tipp ich immernoch auf ne falsche Einstellung bei AddblockPlus oder Noscript (letzteres hab ich übrigens nicht installiert!)

Edit: hab selbst 27 Addons drinnen und Noscript ist doch dabei... und es läuft bei mir tadelos ...


----------



## Thorsten (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Hi Olaf,

schmeiß ihn runter und installiere neu.

Fertig ist die __ Laube..tse tse


----------



## Joachim (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Nee, Thorsten - er nutzt ne Art Passwortmanagment und weil er Kopp wie Sieb hat müsste er es vorher sichern. Tja und da liegt wohl das Bunny im Gewürz ...


----------



## Thorsten (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

 au man............


----------



## Olli.P (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Hi,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, Thorsten - er nutzt ne Art Passwortmanagment und weil er Kopp wie Sieb hat müsste er es vorher sichern. Tja und da liegt wohl das Bunny im Gewürz ...




Jepp,

kann mir die Pw's alle gar nich mehr merken...........

werde morgen mal alles von der Platte putzen, nachdem ich die Pw's gesichert habe, entweder Handschriftlich oder inn so 'ne xpi Datei........... und dann werden wir mal weiter sehen...........

Mal sehen ob ich alle Firefox-Dateien finde..

Und dann sehen wir weiter.............

Ich geb so schnell doch nicht auf..........

Bis denne..................

kann euch ja wohl nich alleine lassen.................:


----------



## Murmelline (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Hi!

Ich hoffe, ich darf mich mal kurz hier einklinken...

Ich habe mir gerade Adblock Plus installiert. Nun wird was von Filter abgefragt wo ich was anklicken und abbonieren soll. 

Was nun?


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Hi Natascha,


ist wahrscheinlich die regelmässige aktualisierung der Filterliste 

Kann ich aber so aus der Ferne auch nicht beantworten: 

Vielleicht kann Joachim dir da später mehr zu sagen..........


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

So,


habe jetzt mal den Fuchs komplett von der Platte geputzt...... 

auch in den Tiefen von Windows..... 

Mal sehen ob ich jetzt auch alles wieder hin bekomme..... 

Haltet mal die Daumen...... 

Werde mich jetzt mal an die Arbeit machen und alle Add- ons einzeln installieren und jedesmal den Fuchs schön Neustarten.........:crazy:  

Unmd dann immer erst wohlwollend prüfen ob noch alles funzt.... 

Jetzt tutzt jedenfalls noch alles.........


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Hiiiiiiilfe!!!!!!


Joachim, brauche unbedingt nochmal deine hilfe!!!!!

Hab ja das Firefox Extension Backup Extension für ein Backup benutzt...
Aber leider iss dat nur in Englisch und meine Englischkenntnisse, na ja verdammt lang her, verdammt lang.......... 

Kannst mir mal mitteilen wie ich die Passwortdatei FBU wieder herstellen kann????


Wäre dir echt sehr dankbar 

Alles andere funzt wieder.............


----------



## Joachim (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

@Olaf
 "Firefox Extension Backup Extension für ein Backup benutzt..."  Wie meinen der Herr? 
 wie das geht - ich bau sowas immer von Hand ein, auch hier im Forum gibt es solche Tools - aber wehe es ist mal was ...  

Olaf, da kann ich dir wirklich ned helfen, außer - wende dich damit besser an ein FF-Supportforum. Ich habe in so einem auch schon gefragt und mir wurde immer und vorallem schnell geholfen...

@Natascha
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere muss man da eine der Filterlisten/Server angeben, nach denen dann gefiltert wird. Und eben diese Listen kann man abonieren - dh. die werden immer mal aktualisiert...


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Hi,



Alle Passwörter wech, mal sehen wie ich die wiederbekomme.....


----------



## Joachim (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Naja - das kommt ganz darauf an ... 

Wenn du die bei den Anmeldungen angegebenen Mailadressen noch benutzt, kannst du dir nun überall nen neues Passwort zusenden lassen ...

Na Hauptsache der Fuchs rennt wieder


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer spinnt denn jetzt?????*

Hi,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die bei den Anmeldungen angegebenen Mailadressen noch benutzt, kannst du dir nun überall nen neues Passwort zusenden lassen ...i



genau da liegt der Hund begraben, hatte die neue Mailadresse ja noch nicht und 'ne Freemailadresse hab ich zu spät angelegt................... 


Na ja egal, mal sehen was sich machen lässt...........

hatte ja parallel noch 'nen zweiten Passwortmanager am laufen, mal sehen ob ich da alles drinne hab, den kann man auch besser mit 'ner Kopie sichern..............


----------

